# Jak zatrzymać i uruchomić na nowo klienta DHCP

## phoenix_me

Pytanie jak w temacie, chodzi o pobranie na nowo adresu IP, czyli zwalniam dotychczasowy, przydzielony mi przez serwer adres IP i na nowo go pobieram z serwera. Jak to zrobić ?. Dziękuję z góry za pomoc.

----------

## AcidWeb

No coz mozna powiedziec chyba tylko...

RTFM

----------

## Mroofka

witaj 

to jet strzał w ciemno ale przypuszczam ze musi byc jakis demon w /etc/init.d/ lub jakis program typu dhcp ktory zrobi to za Ciebie... Jesli pobierasz adres przy starcie systemu to musi to byc demon :p... 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## taopai

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> witaj 
> 
> to jet strzał w ciemno ale przypuszczam ze musi byc jakis demon w /etc/init.d/ lub jakis program typu dhcp ktory zrobi to za Ciebie... Jesli pobierasz adres przy starcie systemu to musi to byc demon :p... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

nie znam sie, ale czy nie jest przypadkiem tak, ze twoj adres ip jest na serwerze dhcp przypisany do mac twojej karty sieciowej przez jakis okreslony czas?

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## argasek

 :Shocked: 

Jak Boga kocham, odnoszę wrażenie że takich postów to tu już dawno nie było.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Jeden wielki RTFM. Dla jednego jak wpisać /etc/init.d/net.costam restart, drugiemu jak działa DHCP. Googla w domu nie macie czy jak? Admin wam odcina?

----------

## taopai

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Dla jednego jak wpisać /etc/init.d/net.costam restart, drugiemu jak działa DHCP

 

a dla "guru" okulary - przeciez napisalem ze sie nie znam, niczego nie twierdzilem. swoje _pytanie_ oparlem na obcowaniu z malym ruterkiem do rodzielenia neo, gdzie bylo bodajze 'client lease time', ktory to okreslal, jak dlugo ruter mial 'rezerwowac' adres ip w przypadku gdy dany komputer jest odlaczony (a przynajmniej tyle zrozumialem z angielskiej instrukcji obslugi).

----------

## argasek

Używanie Google na dłuższą metę powoduje stawanie się 'guru'. Co serdecznie polecam.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## phoenix_me

No cóż, jedni są nerwowi, inni jeszcze bardziej. A wszystko trzeba na spokojnie. Odpowiedzi w stylu RTFM możecie sobie darować i jak nie chcecie odpowiadać (do tych od RTFM) to sobie po prostu dajcie spokój. I mnie i wam będzie wtedy lepiej, wy nie tracicie czasu na odpowiedź, a ja na czytanie bezwartościowych "replay'ow".

Otóz 

```
/etc/inid.d/dhcpcd start/stop
```

 nic nie daje. Dostaje komunikat ze klient dhcp jest cały czas uruchomiony i jeśli to jest błędna informacja to mam skasować plik z numerkiem procesu który jest mu przydzielony. To co mogę zrobić to np. 

```
initlevel 1 

initlevel 3
```

 ale to zatrzymuje i uruchamia wszystkie usługi które startują przy uruchamianiu systemu, a mnie chodzi tylko o klienta DHCP. 

Ktoś poruszył też temat czasowego przydziału IP na podstawie MAC. Co do serwera to czas na jaki przydzielane są "liście" zależy od jego konfiguracji, to samo tyczy się przypisania adresu IP do adresu MAC. Natomiast idzie np, zatrzymać eth0, zmienić jego MAC (przez ifconfig), a później go "UP" ponownie i wtedy powinniśmy dostać INNY IP, bo przecież mamy w tej chwili inni MAC. I tak się dzieje. Ale nie o to pytałem tylko o to jak zatrzymać i uruchomić klienta DHCP w GENTOO. Gdybym wiedział jak to zrobić po przeczytaniu manuala to bym nie pytał. Widać nadal nie wiem i stąd to pytanie, a odpowiedź jest na dwie linijki, więc będe wdzięczny jak ktoś pomoże.

----------

## BeteNoire

```
rm /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid

dhcpcd -d
```

Czy to naprawdę nic nie daje?

----------

## phoenix_me

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid
> 
> ...

 

Pliku z numerkiem PID'a nie kasowałem jeszcze, bo myślałem, że to jest metoda "brute force". W końcu on infrmuje o tym, że klient DHCP jest uruchomiony i działa. Ale jak tylko wróce z pracy.. to spróbuje to zrobić.

----------

## AcidWeb

 *phoenix_me wrote:*   

> No cóż, jedni są nerwowi, inni jeszcze bardziej. A wszystko trzeba na spokojnie. Odpowiedzi w stylu RTFM możecie sobie darować i jak nie chcecie odpowiadać (do tych od RTFM) to sobie po prostu dajcie spokój. I mnie i wam będzie wtedy lepiej, wy nie tracicie czasu na odpowiedź, a ja na czytanie bezwartościowych "replay'ow"

 

Ja nie jestem nerwowy   :Twisted Evil:  Tylko pytasz o rzeczy które są ładnie w dokumentacji opisane.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *phoenix_me wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rm /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid
> 
> ...

 

Jeśli Ci sam system coś podpowiada to dlaczego od początku tego nie spróbować?

----------

## blazeu

Nie no... Po prostu mnie rozbiles stary... man dhcpcd albo man inny_klient_dhcp_ktorego_masz a tam na pewno bedzie jak zabic daemona... Albo google.. Nie sadzisz,ze latwiej i szybciej byloby to samemu znalezc? Chcesz odpowiedzi? Ok.. 

```
dhcpcd(8)                 Linux System Manager's Manual                 dhcpcd(8)

NAME

       dhcpcd - DHCP client daemon

SYNOPSIS

       dhcpcd      [-dknoprBCDHNRSTY]      [-t <timeout>]     [-c <ExecFilePath>]

            [-h <hostname>] [-i <vendorClassID>] [-I <clientID>] [-l <leasetime>]

            [-s [ipaddr]]   [-F none|ptr|both]  [-G [gateway]]  [-w <windowsize>]

            [-L <ConfigDir>] [-e <etcDir>] [-m <routeMetric>] [interface]

DESCRIPTION

//itd, itp
```

Zaraz to wywale, niech to wreszcie ktos przeczyta...

----------

## przemos

Widze ze sytuacja zrobila sie troche nerwowa na tym forum od pewnego czasu. W momencie gdy spojrzalem na temat topicu juz wiedzialem co sie swieci. I oczywiscie pierwsza odpowiedz wielkie litery jak bawoly RTFM. No i tak sobie mysle ze skoro niektorych wkurzaja juz pytania tego typu (nie kryjmy - laickie) to moze by tak wszyscy GURU a zauwazylem ze paru by sie znalazlo takich przekonanych o swojej wyzszosci nie klikali na ten jeb...y link i nie wchodzili tylko po to by napisac swoja bardzo inteligentna i ksztalcaca odpowiedz w stylu RTFM!!!. Jest pare osob ktore maja na tyle cierpliwosci ze odpowiedza na watek z takim pytaniem - dla nich szacunek. Jesli nie interesuje mnie watek to po prostu nie przegladam go. I mysle ze jest to rada warta polecenia dla tych ktorzy nie znaja slow takich jak przyjazna dlon i bezinteresownosc. Jesli ktos nie czyta manuali, nie szuka na forum/google to jego sprawa.

//edit wielkosc liter

----------

## milu

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Jesli ktos nie czyta manuali, nie szuka na forum/google to jego sprawa.

 Owszem, z jednym wielkim ALE: przyjęty został na tym forum APEL razem z punktem numer 5. Dla porządku zacytuję:  *Quote:*   

> Przeczytaj dokumentację na gentoo.org, dział Publikacje na gentoo.pl i HOWTO  na tym forum. Dodatkowo: man i /usr/share/doc/. Google też może pomóc. Cennym źródłem, na temat błędów jakie istniały/istnieją w gentoo jest również Bugzilla. Polecamy również przeszukać forum ("Quick Search") pod kątem np. komunikatu błędu.

 

Skoro już ktoś udziela się na forum z pytaniem/odpowiedzią to mam prawo założyć, że zastosował się do apelu i przeczytał dokumentację lub przeszukał google. A tymczasem co następuje? Ostatni tydzień to wysyp pytań o rzeczy z podręcznika użytkownika, z dokumentacji programu, z innych wątków etc. Naprawdę dokumentacja nie gryzie jak się ją czyta. 

Przemos: nie potraktuj tego personalnie. Nie taki miałem zamiar. 

phoenix_me: Przeczytaj jeszcze raz apel i postaraj się do niego zastosować. A tak poza tym:  *phoenix_me wrote:*   

> Gdybym wiedział jak to zrobić po przeczytaniu manuala to bym nie pytał.

 A przeczytałeś za zrozumieniem?? Bo naprawdę wygląda to inaczej:  *man dhcpcd wrote:*   

> OPTIONS:
> 
> ...ciach...
> 
>        -k     Sends  SIGHUP  signal  to the dhcpcd process associated with the specified interface if one is currently running. If dhcpcd receives SIGHUP it will send DCHP_RELEASE message to the server and destroy dhcpcd cache. In a case dhcpcd receives SIGTERM which is normally used by shutdown( 8 ) when rebooting the system dhcpcd will not send DHCP_RELEASE and will not destroy cache. When system boots dhcpcd will use cache to request the same IP address from DHCP server which was assigned before the system went down. (see also -p )
> ...

 

Do wszystkich: wiem że poirytowały Was niektóre tematy z ostatniego czasu ale postarajcie się zachować spokój.

----------

## rane

Dział publikacji na gentoo.pl to w większej części bardzo przestarzałe tłumaczania tekstów z gentoo.org. Nie wiem czy powinniście tam kogokolwiek odsyłać...

----------

## BeteNoire

Ktokolwiek sam się powinien odesłać: do manuala.

----------

## phoenix_me

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Jeśli Ci sam system coś podpowiada to dlaczego od początku tego nie spróbować?

 

Może dlatego, że to nie zawsze słuszna droga. Podam może przykład.. wyłączyć komputer możesz na kilka sposobów, wyjmując wtyczkę z gniazda, naciskając przycisk na obudowie, albo skorzystać z polecenia w systemie które zrobi to za Ciebie. Każda metoda doprowadzi Cie do celu, natomiast nie każda jest dobra. Mnie chodziło o tę właściwą. I oczywiście dziekuję za odpowiedź która pozwoliła mi pogrzebać troszkę i zobaczyć - ja to "dobrze" (czytaj - właściwie) zrobić  :Smile: 

 *AcidWeb wrote:*   

> Ja nie jestem nerwowy  Tylko pytasz o rzeczy które są ładnie w dokumentacji opisane.

 

No cóż, nie znalazłem, nie miałem wystarczająco czasu żeby przeczytać od dechy do dechy, nie zrozumiałem etc. I według tego co napisałeś, skreśla mnie to jako potencjalną osobę które otrzyma odpowiedź na swoje pytanie. Nie wnikam już w APEL itd... bo wydaje mi się, że mimo to forum powinno być dla wszystkich, a tak jak już napisałem wcześniej - jeśli nie chcesz odpowiadać to po prostu tego nie rób.

Wiem, że niektórym omijanie takich tematów sprawia trudność i irytują się jak je zobaczą. Dlatego też pytanie w temacie było BARDZO JASNO sformułowane. Możesz napisać, że zabieram miejsce dla tych którzy naprawde szukali i nie znaleźli, ale i tak już nasza rozmowa jest off-topic więc myśle, że nie warto ciągnąć dyskusji w tym kierunku. Każdy ma swoje racje, tak było, jest i będzie.

I ja też swoich nie zmienie, a uważam, że każdy ma prawo zadać pytanie, nawet wtedy gdy nie przeczytał manuala i w pełni zgadzam się z tym co napisał przemos:

 *

przemos wrote:*   

> ...Jesli nie interesuje mnie watek to po prostu nie przegladam go. I mysle ze jest to rada warta polecenia dla tych ktorzy nie znaja slow takich jak przyjazna dlon i bezinteresownosc. Jesli ktos nie czyta manuali, nie szuka na forum/google to jego sprawa... 

 

Oczywiście niedługo dopisze do wątku SOLVED, dodam pare słów jak to zrobiłem, a z czasem może ktoś kto będzie chciał zadać laickie pytanie o DHCP znajdzie właśnie tutaj odpowiedź, w tym jakże dla niektórych "bezwartościowym" pytaniu.

No i oczywiście na koniec podziekowania dla wszystkich którzy wniesli swoją wiedze do dyskusji.

----------

## blazeu

 *Quote:*   

> Oczywiście niedługo dopisze do wątku SOLVED, dodam pare słów jak to zrobiłem, a z czasem może ktoś kto będzie chciał zadać laickie pytanie o DHCP znajdzie właśnie tutaj odpowiedź, w tym jakże dla niektórych "bezwartościowym" pytaniu. 

 

A ja moge sie zalozyc, ze nastepna osoba tez zada takie pytanie. Bo wyjdzie z zalozenia, ze skoro inny mogl to czemu nie ja. Nie bedzie jej sie chcialo poszukac wiec olewka. A jezeli bedzie tak, ze nieciekawe pytania omijamy to bedzie kupa tematow: czemu mi nikt nie chce pomoc... Lenistwo nie stanowi wytlumaczenia.

EDIT: Ludzie.. Wytlumaczcie mi jak to jest? Jezeli ja potrafie czegos poszukac samemu, nie zadaje pytania na kazda glupote ktora mi wyskoczy, tylko szukam,szukam az znajde a Gentoo mam od pocztku roku to czemu inni nie moga tego zrobic? Jest tyle howto dla beginnerow, n00bow, lamerow na temat linuksa, a i tak nikt z nich nie korzysta...Czemu? Albo wrodzona glupota albo lenistwo...

----------

## AcidWeb

 *blazeu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Oczywiście niedługo dopisze do wątku SOLVED, dodam pare słów jak to zrobiłem, a z czasem może ktoś kto będzie chciał zadać laickie pytanie o DHCP znajdzie właśnie tutaj odpowiedź, w tym jakże dla niektórych "bezwartościowym" pytaniu.  
> 
> A ja moge sie zalozyc, ze nastepna osoba tez zada takie pytanie. Bo wyjdzie z zalozenia, ze skoro inny mogl to czemu nie ja. Nie bedzie jej sie chcialo poszukac wiec olewka. A jezeli bedzie tak, ze nieciekawe pytania omijamy to bedzie kupa tematow: czemu mi nikt nie chce pomoc... Lenistwo nie stanowi wytlumaczenia.

 

Dokładnie to co chciałem właśnie napisac ;]

----------

## taopai

 *AcidWeb wrote:*   

>  *blazeu wrote:*   A ja moge sie zalozyc, ze nastepna osoba tez zada takie pytanie. Bo wyjdzie z zalozenia, ze skoro inny mogl to czemu nie ja. Nie bedzie jej sie chcialo poszukac wiec olewka. A jezeli bedzie tak, ze nieciekawe pytania omijamy to bedzie kupa tematow: czemu mi nikt nie chce pomoc... Lenistwo nie stanowi wytlumaczenia. 
> 
> Dokładnie to co chciałem właśnie napisac ;]

 

oczywiscie mozna na to w ten sposob patrzec, ale mozna spojrzec z drugiego, bardziej optymistycznego punktu widzenia. otoz zalozmy ze znalazl by sie jakis len co by zadal to samo pytanie. wtedy phoenix_me odpowiedzialby mu, bo sam przeciez rozumie jak trudno mu bylo do tego dojsc, wiec czemu nie mialby ulatwic sytuacji innym... i nawet jesli ten len nie powie dziekuje, to jesli to pytanie znowu kiedys padnie, to ten wlasnie len, chocby z checi przyszpanowania da odpowiedz  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

ps. troche sie zakrecilem  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

 *taopai wrote:*   

> oczywiscie mozna na to w ten sposob patrzec, ale mozna spojrzec z drugiego, bardziej optymistycznego punktu widzenia. otoz zalozmy ze znalazl by sie jakis len co by zadal to samo pytanie. wtedy phoenix_me odpowiedzialby mu, bo sam przeciez rozumie jak trudno mu bylo do tego dojsc, wiec czemu nie mialby ulatwic sytuacji innym... i nawet jesli ten len nie powie dziekuje, to jesli to pytanie znowu kiedys padnie, to ten wlasnie len, chocby z checi przyszpanowania da odpowiedz 

 

Znajac zycie, to phoenix_me nastepny raz na forum pojawi sie jak cos mu sie spieprzy...

----------

## psycepa

 *taopai wrote:*   

> ... i nawet jesli ten len nie powie dziekuje, to jesli to pytanie znowu kiedys padnie, to ten wlasnie len, chocby z checi przyszpanowania da odpowiedz 
> 
> 

 

to sa pobozne zyczenia, w prawdziwym swiecie odpowie raz drugi dziesiaty, ale za ktoryms razem szlag go trafi tak jak mnie trafia gdy widze ze lenie zadaja pytania na ktore ja sam znajduje odpowiedz po 30 sekundach szukania (google, forum) potem ten twoj teoretyczny len rowniez bedzie klal na tych ktorym nie chce sie szukac, sprobojcie sie postawic w naszej sytuacji i pomyslcie cobsycie zrobili gdyby ktos was np 100 razy wypytywal jak sformatowac dyskietke pod windowsem pomimo ze sa tysiace stron na ktorych mozna o tym znalezc informacje po kilku nacisnieciach w klawisze, i to nie jest tak ze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nie wnikam w APEL..., forum jest po to zeby zadawac pytania
> 
> 

 

to jest REGULAMIN, a regulamin z zalozenia jest po to zeby go przestrzegac, zeby byl lad, porzadek i wszystkim latwo sie pracowalo/bawilo/szukalo informacji/rozmawialo/niepotrzebne_skreslic

majac w d**** APEL pokazujecie ze macie w d**** Nas, ktorzy w konkretnych przypadkach chca Wam pomoc i w miare mozliwosci pomagaja, a jak glosi znane przyslowie jak Kuba Bogu tak Bóg Kubie, wiec wasze pelne oburzenia glosy sa conajmniej nie na miejscu, a ja ze swojej strony moge obiecac ze za kazdy kretynski post, na ktory odpowiedz znajde po minucie czy dwoch szukania na forum lub w googlach, dostaniecie zjeb**,

pisanie na tym forum jest jendoznaczne z ZAAKCEPTOWANIEM APELU=REGULAMINU, nie akceptujesz ? NIE PISZ, nikt cie tu nie trzyma....

edit

boski podpis blazeu, taki... na czasie   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

edit2

przesliczny  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blazeu

Dodatkowo idea "community" linuxa polega na tym, ze ksztalcimy userow. Linux w dalszym ciągu jest dla tych, ktorym sie cos chce zrobic. Sytuacja w ktorej wszystko dziala idealnie pojawia sie po dluzszym uzytkowaniu/konfigurowaniu komputera, a i tak w wiekszosci przypadkow cos zostanie do zrobienia. Im wiecej bedzie wyksztalconych uzytkownikow, tym mniej bedzie problemow z OS'em tzn. wirusow, trojanow, adware'u itd. Jezeli dostaniecie opieprz za to, ze nie chce wam sie szukac to nie narzekajcie na brak pomocy/niechec ale albo poszukajcie albo wracajcie do koffanych windosow (ale pamietajcie, ze musicie za nie zaplacic...) Nie ma latwo...

edit: @psycepa: wymyslilem dzieki temu tematowi.. ladny prawda? :>

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Trzeba przyznać, że to, co się ostatnimi czasy, dzieje na forum, zaczyna przekraczać granice przyzwoitości. Do jasnej cholery, skoro decydujecie się na dołączenie do pewnej społeczności, to respektujcie zasady, którymi się ona rządzi - czyli APEL!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Jeżeli ktoś tego nie potrafi to niech założy sobie forum na którym będzie pełna "wolna amerykanka" i tyle!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sam jestem bardzo początkujący w linuksie, ale to wcale nie zwalnia mnie z czytania, szukania i samodzielnego dochodzenia rozwiązań.  :Confused:  Co najwyżej mogę prosić o prostsze odpowiedzi... ale też bez przesady...

A tak przy okazji... Nie macie czasu przeczytać mana czy poszukać, ale czekać kilka(dziesiąt) godzin - bo mniej więcej tyle to trwa - na odpowiedzi na Wasze posty możecie?   :Mad: 

----------

## cichy

Hmmm, czytajac ten watek zaciekawilo mnie kilka rzeczy:

-zaden z was nigdy nie zadal nigdy jakiegos banalnego pytania na forum (niekoniecznie na tym)?? Ja u siebie znalazlbym co najmniej kilka watkow (niekoniecznie na tym forum  :Smile: ) ktore zalozylem niepotrzebnie... 

-jakby wszyscy korzystali z google czy search na tym forum byloby jakies 90% postow mniej. Moze troche przejaskrawiam, ale w sporej ilosci watkow odpowiedzia na pytanie jest link do innego watku na forum lub do jakiejs strony w sieci....

-dlaczego tak czesto jest przytaczany apel?? Mozna odniesc wrazenie, ze niektorzy uwazaja, ze to co stworzyl nelchael i inni jest czyms wyjatkowym, specyficznym dla tego forum, ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze, jest to pewna wersja netykiety.Podsumowujac, nieprzeczytanie apelu nie jest zadnym wytlumaczeniem na to, ze sie do niego nie stosuje.. No i nie mozna pominac faktu, ze przy rejestracji na tym forum zgadzamy sie na regulamin, w ktorym wiekszosc rzeczy z apelu jest juz zawartych.

-jestes poczatkujacy w Gentoo czy ogolnie w linuksie?? To nie dziw sie, ze odpowiedzi na niektore pytania sa dla wiekszosci forumowiczow oczywiste i ktos moze zareagowac nerwowo... Zreszta, Gentoo jest dystrybucja dosc zaawansowana, wiec naprawde jest dziwne jesli ktos jej uzywa a nie zna podstaw...

No coz, to jest moja opinia i nie wszyscy musza sie z nia zgadzac...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## phoenix_me

Znowu musiałbym komentować ileś tam postów i waszych opinii. Ten leń nie musiałby zadawać tego pytania znowu - wystarczyłoby, że wyszukałby na forum = jeszcze mniej czasu niż napisanie posta. A wszystkich zbulwersowanych przepraszam i obiecuje za kolejne pytanie zadam takie byście mogli mnie wykształcić, a nie pośrednio wyzwać od leni, debili, głupich od urodzenia itd.

----------

## rofro

Sam jestem noob w gentoo, mimo że mam go od ponad roku. Dlatego staram się tworzyć jakieś how-to, które mogłyby pomóc innym noobom. To jest forma wdzięczności.

Jednak na tym forum regulaminem jest apel i trzeba go przestrzegać, a nie "nie wnikać".

Może ludzie którzy nie zadali sobie trudu przeczytania dokumentacji powinni jakoś oznaczać swoje wątki? np. 

```
[NieSzukalem] Jak zrestartować apache?
```

  :Very Happy: 

Zalew forum postami, które są banalne dla starych wyjadaczy, jest atakiem DoS. Muszą przerzucać dziesiątki pytań, aby dotrzeć do problemów, których nie da się rozwiązać za pomocą dostępnej dokumentacji/google.

Jednak odpowiedzi w stylu google, też są przegięciem w drugą stronę. Trzeba dać wędkę, nie rybę. Więc może podać gdzie szukać, jakie słowa kluczowe w google, itp.

To moje 3 grosze

----------

